# Boston Acoustic



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone know if these are any good ?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've got a set of the Pro Series 6X9 in the rear deck of mf my bubble and I love em, I also got a set of the 5.25" Pro Series Components in my doors. They sound nice and clear and they even put out a lil bit of bass....I would have to say they are one of the best speaker manufacturer's out their....Just my $.02


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Sep 12 2003, 06:04 PM
> *I've got a set of the Pro Series 6X9 in the rear deck of mf my bubble and I love em, I also got a set of the 5.25" Pro Series Components in my doors. They sound nice and clear and they even put out a lil bit of bass....I would have to say they are one of the best speaker manufacturer's out their....Just my $.02*


 I like Boston A, and there 6 x 9's are pretty good also


----------



## EBK4 (Dec 24, 2002)

i had a 4 1/2 inch powered sub from b.a. it sounded better than some single twelves ive heard. but, i tried to put it in my truck, didnt work, then i mashed the shit outta the box to get the speaker, then it was WEAK AS FUCK out of its little plastic powered bass box.


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

bostons are a nice soundin speaker .


----------

